# Suns sign Michael Beasley to 3-yr/$18M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Just going up online: Michael Beasley has committed to sign with Phoenix Suns on a three-year, $18 mil, sources close to situation tell ESPN


Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep: Wow that's a great deal for Phoenix. Less than Landry Fields? Far out....

Hope Mike flourishes for you. I'll be keeping tabs!


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

good deal I suppose, I was honestly expecting the organization to hand out some pathetic contracts so I guess this is alright.... now eric gordon would be good too I suppose, then we could maybe get rid of guys like childress and a couple of others.... I would be all in for a full tanking mode for a year if we manage to keep beasley, eric gordon(lol I know prolly not happenning...) and gortat.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not excited about this signing. Beasley doesn't seem to be interested in defending or rebounding at a decent rate for his ability and that's exactly what we need. Sure he can score(when he has his head in it) but hasn't proven anything yet. I hope he can prove me wrong


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think that Beasely is very good. I have been extremely critical of him since his days in school and so far he has proven me right. I do think that in the right situation he has the ability to put up numbers, though. And Phoenix is definitely that type of situation. I wouldn't be surprised if he put up 20+ a game next year.

You guys needed a scorer, and you may have just found one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has this been officially inked yet?


----------

